# How often do you read for fun?



## Catallena (Oct 19, 2014)

I feel like I never have the time or patience to sit down and read, but when I start getting into a really good book I don't want to stop until I finish the story :laughing: It's not exactly the most exciting thing to do though it's nice for a change of pace.


----------



## Bassmasterzac (Jun 6, 2014)

Never. If you count practical reading/research which I do enjoy, then often. You won't find me picking up a book or magazine, though. Just internet research. Only practical knowledge. Sometimes an entertaining article like Charles Manson getting married, which the one I read said "Charles Manson getting a marriage license" so I thought he was actually going to start wedding people leading to a burst of laughter. Then I realized he was just getting married, which is also funny as he is very sexist and 80 years old.


----------



## LittleOrange (Feb 11, 2012)

Lol

Yeah, I don´t really read for fun. I read to learn something, research something if I find it interesting, mostly popular science books (like psychology, sociology etc). I don´t really like belletristics...I have a really weird thing with it, I just can´t explain it....it´s just somehow annoying...although, I enjoy writing myself...which is weird...


----------



## Pup (Mar 30, 2014)

Pretty rarely. If I try reading a book I usually get bored after the first few pages. But occasionally I get caught up and quickly read through to the end. Great feeling of accomplishment after that


----------



## Serpent (Aug 6, 2015)

I used to read a lot in my childhood till my early adolescence. Nowadays, it's a struggle for me to read more than a few pages of a book. I currently have 9 or 10 books I have yet to finish... the earliest one I purchased about a couple of years ago. I don't have the patience to read anymore. I guess my developing auxiliary Se is culpable. I prefer movies. I get annoyed when people romanticize books and claim that they are more 'intellectual' than movies.


----------



## Fat Bozo (May 24, 2009)

Every day if you count the internet.


----------



## something987 (Jul 20, 2014)

Yeah I don't read anymore either, I just get bored. It's not stimulating enough for me, I need to be doing something. If I read it is also always practical stuff that will help me - researching health, self improvement, etc.


----------



## Pearl Parker (Sep 2, 2014)

It takes me ages to actually get into a book and even then it feels like a chore finishing it. There are times when I'm half way through a book that I'm genuinely interested in but I ruin it by reading the summary plot on Wikipedia. I often feel disgusted with myself afterwards.


----------



## Catallena (Oct 19, 2014)

Most of what I read are suspense/thriller kinda stuff so I wonder if that has to do with it. I do relate with the replies :tongue:



Pearl Parker said:


> It takes me ages to actually get into a book and even then it feels like a chore finishing it. There are times when I'm half way through a book that I'm genuinely interested in but I ruin it by reading the summary plot on Wikipedia. I often feel disgusted with myself afterwards.


Yeah I've spoiled books for myself because of wanting to know what happens right away and not having the patience to read it through but regretted it after. :frustrating:


----------



## Serpent (Aug 6, 2015)

I mostly read espionage or thriller fiction anyway, like Alex Rider and Dan Brown. They are succinct, crisp, intriguing, fast-paced and most importantly, to the point. I mostly dislike classic fiction, for some reason the authors thought it was important to waste numerous pages talking about how a building looked, for instance. Overly descriptive nonsense, basically. I'd rather pick up a Hardy Boys book than The Count Of Monte Cristo, seriously.


----------



## Catallena (Oct 19, 2014)

Rex Magnus said:


> I mostly read espionage or thriller fiction anyway, like Alex Rider and Dan Brown. They are succinct, crisp, intriguing, fast-paced and most importantly, to the point. I mostly dislike classic fiction, for some reason the authors thought it was important to waste numerous pages talking about how a building looked, for instance. Overly descriptive nonsense, basically. I'd rather pick up a Hardy Boys book than The Count Of Monte Cristo, seriously.


You think that's bad? Lemme tell you about the time I went to the










All I saw was









:laughing: but honestly yes a lot of stuff is just way too detailed to keep my attention.


----------



## Bassmasterzac (Jun 6, 2014)

Rex Magnus said:


> I used to read a lot in my childhood till my early adolescence. Nowadays, it's a struggle for me to read more than a few pages of a book. I currently have 9 or 10 books I have yet to finish... the earliest one I purchased about a couple of years ago. I don't have the patience to read anymore. I guess my developing auxiliary Se is culpable. I prefer movies. I get annoyed when people romanticize books and claim that they are more 'intellectual' than movies.


Ditto.


----------



## Acadia (Mar 20, 2014)

once in a while. as a kid I was a voracious reader, but as an adult I have trouble sitting still for long periods of time. if I like the material, though, I'm still capable of tearing through a book given the right circumstances.


----------



## lumostartarus (Apr 1, 2014)

My ISFP friend enjoy reading books that make no sense to me like I don't even know what category you should put them into but they seem to be educational books.


----------



## Drewbie (Apr 28, 2010)

I read a lot, but I need a lot of breaks. I find I prefer ebooks to paper because it's easier to come back to it while I multitask than it is to pick up a physical book again after putting it down. I love stories but I've never really been able to sit through movies or tv shows for any extended length of time. Ebooks and occasionally audiobooks are how I get my fix.


----------



## Catallena (Oct 19, 2014)

Drewbie said:


> I read a lot, but I need a lot of breaks. I find I prefer ebooks to paper because it's easier to come back to it while I multitask than it is to pick up a physical book again after putting it down. I love stories but I've never really been able to sit through movies or tv shows for any extended length of time. Ebooks and occasionally audiobooks are how I get my fix.


I've never used audiobooks before because I feel like I'd probably fall asleep while listening or something but I guess it can't hurt to try! :tongue:


----------



## Drewbie (Apr 28, 2010)

Razzmatazz said:


> I've never used audiobooks before because I feel like I'd probably fall asleep while listening or something but I guess it can't hurt to try! :tongue:


I listen to audiobooks when I'm traveling or doing things that keep me busy but don't require a lot of concentration (cleaning, cooking, crocheting, etc.) because it's a good way to get things done while keeping my mind engaged in something interesting. I don't have a lot of luck with just sitting down and listening to audiobooks because my mind starts to wander and I get distracted.


----------



## Serpent (Aug 6, 2015)

Ah yes, podcasts. I love them. A productive way to kill time.


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

I read quite a bit. I usually have a book on the go. I read a lot of eBooks. Easy to pick up and put down without losing my spot. Some books I start but don't finish. It drives my husband and friends crazy how I can read halfway through a book and even near the end, and then abandon it. I'm the same way with tv and movies. I lose interest or just plain come to the realization that I don't like it. They seem to think that once you get through a certain amount of a story, you HAVE to finish it. I disagree. Some books I get impatient and don't read as closely as I should. I plow through them in a day or two and regret it because I don't back and read books again and I'm left fuzzy on the plot. Some books, I manage to slow down and get a lot more out of it.


----------



## SciFiGreg (Oct 21, 2014)

I read a lot. I grew up without TV so I was one of those weird bookworm kids, but I never really grew out of it. I like fiction, especially science fiction and fantasy. I genuinely like a lot of those "classic" novels they make you read in high school (except Charles Dickens, I can't get through his stuff). I also like crappy poorly-written thrillers and sci-fi novels, they're just good fun. I read nonfiction too, but usually in the form of articles on the Internet when I want to know a particular thing, not whole books.
Terry Pratchett and Douglas Adams are probably my two favorite authors.
I'm currently reading the third Game of Thrones novel. I'm a little late to the fad but those books are awesome.


----------

